# Monitor light blinking, no picture.



## soulja234 (Jun 28, 2008)

I turned my pc on today to find my lcd monitor power light flashing with no picture. I switched my secondary monitor with the first one and it works, but is there a way to fix the first monitor?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If another monitor attached to the same PC is working, then it sounds like a faulty monitor. You can verify by testing the bad monitor on another PC. Aside from that, have it serviced or replace it.


----------

